# Tétine et doudou



## tatiecaro45 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes
J accueille une petite de 9 mois depuis 1 mois, très fusionnelle avec maman (difficultés de conception), elle est très angoissée et nerveuse. Elle dort peu 1h matin et 1h après-midi avec 3 tétines (bouche+dans chaque main) et 1 doudou tissu sauf que chez moi pas de tour de lit alors les tétines tombent parterre avec du bruit (parquet). N étant pas d accord déjà avec le principe des 3 tétines, j en ai retiré 2. La maman n est pas d accord. Que me conseillez vous ?


----------



## isa19 (16 Décembre 2022)

bonjour, si la petite ne râle pas chez vous parce qu'il lui manque 2 tétines vous continuez sans le dire à la maman.  Chez moi accroche tétine pour a sieste .LOL


----------



## Dilara (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Parlez avec la maman, demandez-lui pourquoi elle refuse, et expliquez lui votre point de vue professionnel et voyez ce qu'elle vous dit.
Si c'est déjà fait, qu'a-t-elle répondu ?


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Décembre 2022)

Pour moi pas d'accroche tétine. Jamais. Par sécurité. 
Faites la dormir dans un lit parapluie. Les tétines ne tomberont plus.


----------



## booboo (16 Décembre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Pour moi pas d'accroche tétine. Jamais. Par sécurité.
> Faites la dormir dans un lit parapluie. Les tétines ne tomberont plus.


Tout pareil.


----------



## Mimipoupina (16 Décembre 2022)

Chez moi accroche tétine pour tout le monde , marre de revenir les ramasser quand ils font les "foufou" avant de dormir dès fois les 3 jettent tout par-dessus le lit donc j'ai remédié au problème avec des vieilles bretelles que j'ai transformé comme ça c'est accroché à la gigoteuse et ça ne peut plus tomber !  J'en ai même pas parlé aux PE c'est mon système d'organisation ...


----------



## mamytata (16 Décembre 2022)

Alors pour moi c'est tétine accrochée au doudou quand il y en a un. Sinon je donne la tétine et dès qu'ils jettent la tétine hors du lit je reviens une fois, deux fois et là je préviens que je ne reviendrai pas une troisième fois.
Je peux vous assurer que au bout de 2 jours, ils ne la jettent plus. Il faut arrêter de croire qu'ils ne comprennent rien, ils sont très futés ces petits wistitis.


----------



## fanny35 (16 Décembre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Pour moi pas d'accroche tétine. Jamais. Par sécurité.
> Faites la dormir dans un lit parapluie. Les tétines ne tomberont plus.


Pareil pas d'attache tétine lors de la sieste.
Je n'accroche pas au doudou car tout ce qui peut tirer ou faire poids sur la tétine risque de déformer les dents.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (16 Décembre 2022)

Ici les puer interdise les attaches tétines ainsi que les collier d ambre


----------



## ElisabethSom (16 Décembre 2022)

Je laisse 1 tétine et je ne dis rien aux pe, et attache tétine également, même si la puer veut pas, ça va bien leurs interdictions à 2 balles.
Voilà 😁


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Décembre 2022)

Une de mes collègues a eu un petit loup qui s'était coincé la langue dans l'accroche de l'attache tétine. 😢


----------



## Emily (16 Décembre 2022)

Pas d'attache tétine chez moi, trop dangereux pendant le sommeil.
Ici interdiction des lits parapluies mais si c'est ok dans votre département ça sera plus simple et plus de tutute par terre.
J'ai un petit garçon qui à plusieurs tututes car cela lui sert de "doudou" chez moi il en à deux avec lui dans le lit.
Aucuns soucis avec ça.


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bon et bien moi ici je fais comme je l'entends et accroche-tétine (acheté par mes soins ou fourni par les PE) attaché à la turbulette ... et puis 3 tétines si c'est le choix de la maman pourquoi pas chez elle ? mais chez moi ce sera UNE seule et pis voilà ... pas besoin de le dire à la maman moins on en dit mieux on s'en porte (je dis çà mais j'ai été longtemps à le comprendre comme je suis trop honnête !) mais je le préconise fortement ! elle ne va pas aller dans la chambre pour vérifier et surtout si avec vous çà se passe bien avec 1 totote cela suffit bien !!! et oui ils comprennent à n'importe quel âge déjà à l'intonation de notre voix ... je pratique tout pareil un enfant fait tomber son ninnin j'y vais 2 fois et je le préviens que je ne reviens plus !!! et dans la journée le ninnin et la totote restent dans le lit (en double) sauf si l'enfant est patraque donc très ponctuel car ils ont vite faits de prendre de mauvaises habitudes !!! rien de plus pénible que de voir une totote trainée par terre et où est la propreté là-dedans ??? en plus çà les gène pour bien s'exprimer !!! donc vous ne dites plus RIEN à la maman et si elle vous demande c'est OUI-OUI elle a les 3 !!! parce qu'après avec ce genre de maman çà va être autre chose la petite n'a que 9 mois je crains le pire !!!


----------



## Griselda (17 Décembre 2022)

Mettre la petite dans un lit parapluie, aucune tétine ne tombera plus, qu'elle en ait une ou 12 ;-)

Et perso je ne veux pas voir d'accroche tetine, c'est trop dangereux dans le lit et comme hors du lit il n'y a pas de tetine...


----------



## tatiecaro45 (17 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et un grand merci pour vos réponses. 
Pendant longtemps j ai eu que des lits parapluie, j ai maintenant deux lits en bois pliants (ici la pmi préfère aussi) c est un investissement pour un meilleur couchage des enfants pas envi de revenir au lit parapluie. Je crois que tu as raison Angèle il faut pas être trop honnête c est mon problème de trop en dire au parents ! Effectivement cette maman est ultra exigeante, je crains pour la suite 😔
En tout cas ça ne surprend personne 3 tétines pour un enfant mais moi ça ne passe pas, maintenant il faudra aussi en parler pendant les entretiens qui sont déjà trop longs car beaucoup de choses à expliquer aux parents d un premier enfant  !


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Décembre 2022)

Tatiecaro45 3 tétines ne me choquent pas mais les PE ne peuvent imposer tout et n'importe quoi ! en tout cas ils font bien comme ils veulent chez eux et nous chez nous ! non ne soyez pas trop honnête surtout sur ce genre de chose ... mes collègues et ma famille m'ont toujours dit "mais tu rentres trop dans les détails !" et je me rends compte que c'était vrai mais les dernières années j'ai beaucoup pris sur moi et dit juste ce qu'il fallait ... un enfant à laisser 3 cuillères de son petit pot ? et bien vous dites oui il a tout mangé ! vous voyez ce genre de chose ... je ne dis pas de cacher un manque de sommeil conséquent ou une chute par exemple !!! et oui j'espère que cette maman ne va pas trop vous en demander son enfant grandissant donc restez évasive avec elle ... perso j'avais un contrat type et je rajoutais au fur et à mesure des "points" au crayon rouge ... bcq d'idées données ici sur ce forum pour rajouter des clauses par exemple et qd on reçoit de futurs PE on a juste à ouvrir le contrat modèle et lire ce qui a été écrit et rajouté pour ne rien oublier ! voilà bon courage cette histoire de 3 tétines ne doit pas vous inquiéter ce n'es rien du tout puisque l'enfant dort bien avec 1 seule chez vous et c'est bien là le principal !!! 😉


----------



## Titine15 (17 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
Mes fils en avaient une douzaine dans le lit oui oui marre de me relever la nuit mais ils avaient un tour de lit et comme c'est moi qui m'en ai occupé pas de pb
Par contre pour mes accueillis une seule tétine. D'ailleurs je ne jamais accueillis d'enfants qui en avaient plusieurs. En général j'ai de la chance, aucun ne jette sa tétine, enfin si une mais c'est la sieste est finie, elle est pas bête car elle sait très bien que je ne reviens pas
Bonne journée


----------



## Titine15 (17 Décembre 2022)

Ceci dit il ne faut pas le dire à la maman et pb réglé vite fait bien fait


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour aucun CD ne peut imposer l'interdiction des lits parapluies.
C'est illégal.


----------



## tatiecaro45 (17 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
Merci à toi Angele1982 et titine15 pour votre soutien,
Ça fait du bien d échanger parce que je vois bien que la maman est contrariée, je m aperçois qu il faudra toujours que ce soit comme elle veut. Je vais être plus simple dans mes transmissions sans trop de détail !
Cet accueil s annonce compliqué : petite fille très angoissée, pas de déplacement au sol à 9 mois (un peu de retournement chez elle), elle a été beaucoup dans les bras pendant 1 an et mise en position assise rapidement, mange que si on insiste un peu, dort peu...
Je vais pas baisser les bras au bout d 1 mois mais pas non plus m épuiser pour rien non plus !


----------



## tatiecaro45 (17 Décembre 2022)

Aucun CD ne peut imposer....
C'est quoi un CD


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Décembre 2022)

Conseil départemental


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Décembre 2022)

Re. cette maman ne sera jamais satisfaite ou alors il va falloir qu'elle change malheureusement ce genre de PE restent souvent sur ses positions le mieux étant qu'elle prenne un congés parental ... le mettre mot CONFIANCE !


----------



## Griselda (17 Décembre 2022)

Je ne suis pas choquée que ce bébé "auraient besoin" de 3 tétines + un doudou, pas que je sois moi même convaincue que c'est la recette miracle pour que l'endormissement se passe bien mais tout simplement qu'à un moment bébé a du mal, les Parents n'en peuvent plus, ils sont épuisés et angoissés à l'idée que ce soit compliqué en leur absence, cherchent une solution, partent des fois dans des "solutions" un peu étonnantes mais comme par hasard à ce moment là ça marche et donc le Parent convaincu que c'est ZE solution, ne veut surtout pas prendre le risque de retomber dans les difficultés d'endormissement. Franchement, on est presque tous et toutes Parents alors je ne jette pas la pierre car nous avons même sans le savoir ou le reconnaître à un moment nous aussi induit un comportement, une habitude ettonnante, persuadés qu'il ne pouvait en être autrement.

Il y a fort longtemps, une Maman me demande conseil car depuis quelques temps son bébé se réveille en panique vers 4h du matin sans pouvoir se rendormir pourtant elle décrit un bébé qui cherche bien son sommeil. A force de discuter ensemble elle fini par m'expliquer que bébé est couché avec pas moins de 15 doudous + sa tétine mais que comme ça angoisse Maman que son bébé dorme avec autant de choses dans son lit une fois qu'il est BIEEEN endormi elle retire discrètement les 14 doudous excédentaires. Et oui Choubidou était rentré dans une phase de négociation le soir pour retarder le moment du couché, prétendant qu'il lui fallait absolument aussi tel peluche + telle autres etc, voilà comment on en était arrivé à 15 petit à petit, et s'il en manquait un seul impossible de coucher Loulou qui tapait une crise. 
Chez moi il dormait à la sieste avec un seul doudou et une seule tétine, sans aucun problème (puisque je ne savais pas ce rituel). 
Fortes de ce constat j'ai expliqué à Maman qu'à 4h du matin, lors d'un micro réveil il se rendait compte qu'il n'avait plus toute la compagnie avec laquelle il s'était endormi et donc était encore plus flippé. 
Que la solution était de lui faire confiance et se faire confiance dans son pouvoir de persuasion et lui demander à lui avant d'aller se coucher de choisir un seul doudou (pas forcément toujours le même, c'est lui qui voit) puis de coucher ensemble les 14 autres dans le coffre à jouets-lits pour doudous pour qu'eux aussi puissent bien se reposer et les retrouver demain. 
Maman était anxieuse mais a tenté et ça a marché du 1er coup, Loulou s'est endormis, fière d'avoir lui même bien pris soin de ses doudous pour qu'ils dorment bien et surtout il ne s'est plus réveillé en panique à 4h du matin.
Voilà, cela démontre bien pourquoi, comment on en arrive a des choses etonnantes et peut être que cette Maman n'est pas encore prête à admettre qu'il pourrait en être autrement, aussi parce que c'est sa solution à elle donc invalider les 3 tetines serait invalider Maman?


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Décembre 2022)

Griselda les PE font bien comme ils le veulent chez eux il faut avouer que parfois ils sont dépassés par les évènements et n'écoutent pas les conseils !!! perso 3 tototes ou plus ne me dérangent pas donc je n'invalide pas la maman et en plus 1 seule lui suffit donc nounou ne dit rien rentre dans son jeu et BASTA ! en tout cas je pense qu'avec une telle maman après elle trouvera autre chose donc dire oui et faire comme on le sent !!! on n'est pas là pour dire ok à tout ...


----------



## tatiecaro45 (17 Décembre 2022)

Griselda tu réagis comme tous les parents d aujourd'hui où tout est bon pour leur "petit ange" mais la demesure comme si ils étaient en capacité de dec


----------



## tatiecaro45 (17 Décembre 2022)

...de décider ce qui est bien ou non. En effet les parents font ce qu ils veulent et chez moi je fais à ma façon avec d autres valeurs en cohérence avec la psychologie de la petite enfance et la bienveillance surtout.


----------



## Louanne (20 Décembre 2022)

J'ai eu le cas pour mon fils, 3 tétines. Alors oui c'est bizarre, mais il n'avait pas de doudou car il avait prit les tétines comme doudou . Après pour une ass mat', 3tetines multiplié par 4 enfants, j'avoue... Faire les comptes en fin de journée... Ça peut être pénible !! 
Après si l'enfant trouve un réconfort avec votre façon de faire, pourquoi pas 🙂


----------



## Grenat11 (20 Décembre 2022)

Chez moi je n'en ai plus qu'une qui a une tétine pour la sieste. Les 3 grands dont celle qui fait encore un peu la sieste, n'ont pas de tétine (enfin le seul mec de la bande qui va sur 5 ans et demie passerait sa vie avec la tétine dans la bouche et cette dernière accrochée au doudou qui pendouille, très mauvais pour les dents)...ce même petit loup sait que chez tata, le doudou et tétine sont posés à un endroit précis...S qui a 20 mois le sait très bien , elle pose d'elle même doudou et lange à son arrivée...et après ça reste dans le lit si elle dort le matin...
Petit mec a son truc en permanence dans la bouche chez eux...même dès la sortie du bus quand il rentre...

Pour celle qui dort avec sa tétine..j'en ai une avec l'attache depuis que je l'ai en acceuil...mais c'est la tétine de secours car elle vient toujours avec la sienne...j'avoue que c'est pas le top, mais elle ne peut s'endormir sans... cependant 3 tétines ça peut paraitre bcp...après comme beaucoup si ça tombe..j'y vais une fois....mais pas 2...


----------



## Griselda (20 Décembre 2022)

Je dis juste que nous sommes Parents nous aussi et que celui d'entre nous qui ne s'est jamais laissé berné par son enfant jette la première pierre.
Donc on peut aider un PE à se rendre compte que là l'habitude donnée n'est peut être pas aussi indispensable qu'on pourrait le croire tout en lui démontrant qu'on ne le juge pas car nous aussi pouvons tomber dans certains piège surtout quand il s'agit du sommeil d'un enfant car cela impacte aussi son propre sommeil. Pour l'instant cette Maman ne semble pas encore ouverte à la discussion sur le sujet, franchement est ce si grave que ça? Non. Un peu de patience pour que la confiance s'installe avec Nounou alors seulement une discussion pourra se faire. Zen, restons zen.


----------



## tatiecaro45 (20 Décembre 2022)

Tout semble s apaiser parce que ce week-end j étais pas au top que cette maman soit contrariée ! Pour l instant elle n en reparle plus et sa fille dort bien avec une seule tetine. Si les PE ne sont pas dans hyper contrôle et qu ils font confiance à la capacité d aptation de leur enfant tout va pour le mieux. Tu es ass mat Yougui2377 ? Pour avoir de tels propos on peut se demander si tu connais notre métier !


----------



## jennyfleur (20 Décembre 2022)

Je suis assez choquée des réponses. En quoi c est gênant 3 tétines,  certains ont plusieurs doudous et alors .de quoi je me mêle. Ce ne sont pas nos enfants,  d ou on decide combien quand et comment .je ne vois pas le soucis. Le bruit de la sucette qui tombe !!! Sérieux !!!mettez un tapis . Certaines devraient  refaire des stages de bien être de l enfant et de leur devoir en tant qu ass mat .et mentir aux parents wahou qu'elle classe . La en fait on parle du confort de l ass mat qui veut pas bouger ramasser une sucette ou qui supporte pas le moindre bruit.... parce que je ne vois pas le " mal " dans 3 sucettes ......désolée je suis crue mais franchement le comportement de certaines.... entre couper ou peler une pomme etc..qui ne veulent plus se bouger qu on ne s étonne pas que notre métier est du mal à être reconnu....

.


----------



## Valérieg (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour alors pour moi C aime dormir avec plusieurs tétines aussi . Pour moi aucune importance, le principal c’est qu’elle dorme bien . Pas d’accroche tétines chez moi interdit par la PMI . Alors pour éviter qu’elles tombent « lit parapluie «  😉


----------



## Valérieg (20 Décembre 2022)

Et je rajoute un petit garçon que je gardais il y a quelques années adoraient dormir avec sa dizaine de tétines plus ses deux doudous. Pour moi rien de choquant du moment que les enfants se sentent bien pour dormir.


----------



## mamanotop (20 Décembre 2022)

Punaise et ben je suis grave choquée des propos de certaines. Cacher les choses carrément aux pe après on s'étonne qu'il n'y est plus aucune confiance envers se métier ou entre pe et assmat


----------



## Aurore50 (20 Décembre 2022)

Mamanotop, je suis bien d'accord avec vous, surtout quand on lit que la confiance doit être le maître mot et qu'on ne doit pas tout dire aux parents...euh...alors les parents doivent faire aveuglément confiance à quelqu'un qui ne leur dit pas tout?  Ca fait peur!!!


----------



## MeliMelo (20 Décembre 2022)

Idem j'ai un petit qui a plusieurs doudous et plusieurs tétines. Je laisse doudous et tétines, par contre je n'accoure pas quand il laisse tomber une tétine sur le sol, encore moins quand c'est son jeu du moment. Qu'il y en ai plusieurs c'est pratique aussi quand on ne sait pas où l'autre est tombée (roulée sous le lit, entre des barreaux, etc.) Je n'ai pas envie d'investir dans un lit parapluie juste pour qu'il n'ait plus l'idée de jeter la tétine. Il apprendra que ce n'est pas quelque chose à faire avec le temps.


----------

